# Component PQ?



## smashr (Apr 19, 2006)

From what I have read it does appear that the 211 can output all HD channels via the component cables - but I have not really got a clear answer on how the picture quality compares.

I am thinking of hooking up the 211 to a mythtv system and I wanted to ensure that I would not be looking at a great quality loss of 1080i via HDMI vs 1080i via component.

Also, are there any plans to start using HDCP over HDMI on the 211?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I have both component and HDMI (using a DVI adapter) hooked up from the 211 to my 65" RP, and honestly, I can't see any difference in PQ between the two.

But I have no idea if or when HDCP will be activated.


----------



## rsprague (Feb 26, 2006)

Same here,
I can't tell a difference between Component and HDMI.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

What MythTV supported devices accept high definition digital or analog input? Most of the supported HDTV devices seem to be ATSC tuners only.


----------



## dishjim (Oct 21, 2004)

On my Phillips plasma tv I cannot see the difference between the 2


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

no difference here too,i use both


----------



## smashr (Apr 19, 2006)

awesome, thanks everyone


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Big difference here with muh hdtv, HDMI much sharper image


----------



## dkjohn (Feb 22, 2006)

Not any difference at all for me.


----------



## ashu (Mar 9, 2006)

FWIW, on my 811, and hooked to my 1080p LCD HDTV, I can definitely see a tiny bit more noise and way more softness when I hook it up via component, versus DVI (to the TV's HDMI input)

I can confirm this is the case with my new HD DVR Cable Box as well - 1080i over component is noticeably inferior to 1080i via HDMI.

Of course, I no longer remember whether my 811 did 1080i (I think it did) and hether the 211 has superior electronics or not. So YMMV. Just wanted to mention that with the right TV, and the right (wrong!) distance (I'm only 8 feet from it) you might notice the difference.


----------

